# Holzteichofen Rieselfilter Projekt 2015



## Roland O. (19. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

in einem früheren Video schon angekündigt, arbeite ich derzeit an einem neuen Projekt - mal wieder was total Verrücktes  1910: 

Ich habe mir ja vor einiger Zeit schon einen Rieselfilterofen gebastelt und diesen auch mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg betrieben!

Allerdings bin ich einerseits mit der Optik nicht wirklich zufrieden, so eine Plastikfolie macht sich auf Dauer nicht wirklich gut, und außerdem ist das Einheizen am Boden sehr mühselig. Zudem ist die Leistungsausbeute so lala - also ich denke dass mit den bekannten Öfen aus den Hottubes mehr geht! 

Also reifte die Idee, mal was Neues zu probieren - näheres dazu in meinen Videos, die ich jetzt laufend hochladen werde!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqGAsN9fOng_


Würde mich über ein paar Kommentare freuen, vor allem was ihr von der Idee grundsätzlich haltet!

lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2015)

Im Moment kann ich mir da noch gar nix vorstellen wie du das bauen möchtest, Sorry.
Aber da wird bestimmt irgend wann was kommen.
Z.B. wie willst du das austrocknen des Holzes vom Fass verhindern?


----------



## Roland O. (19. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Rene,
das austrocknen des Holzes wird sich nicht verhindern lassen, aber dafür gibt es eine eigene Abdichtung vom Becken! 
Viele offene Fragen werden im Laufe der nächsten Videos sicher beantwortet - also lasst euch mal überraschen!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Holzheizung am Teich?

lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (20. Sep. 2015)

Morsche

Coole Sache , bin gespannt was da bei rauskommt .

P.S.. Du hast auch sehr wenig zu tun oder ..?


----------



## Patrick K (20. Sep. 2015)

@Michael H 
Es gibt halt Leute die arbeiten bissel schneller ,die haben dann auch mehr Zeit und  die brauchen auch kein Jahr um einen Teich auszubudeln 

salve Patrick


----------



## Michael H (20. Sep. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> @Michael H
> Es gibt halt Leute die arbeiten bissel schneller ,die haben dann auch mehr Zeit und  die brauchen auch kein Jahr um einen Teich auszubudeln
> 
> salve Patrick


Stimmt die Leute soll's geben .....


----------



## Patrick K (20. Sep. 2015)

aber es gibt auch so faule Säcke ,die arbeiten 3-4 Jahre an einem Trommler 

salve FS Patrick


----------



## Roland O. (20. Sep. 2015)

Einteilung ist das halbe Leben 

Aber als Schichtarbeiter habe ich sicher mehr Freizeit wie die meisten von Euch - das steht außer Frage! 

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (21. Sep. 2015)

Weiter gehts:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuUOGxDvy_c_


lg
Roland


----------



## andreas w. (22. Sep. 2015)

Moinsen, ist ja alles recht hübsch und toll und eine gute Idee, aber ich hätte es begrüßt den Arbeitsablauf (wie wird z.B. bis an den Metallrand geschliffen, der Metallring "einfach" runter gehauen, u.ä.) mal zusehen . Nicht daß ich mit einer Flex (genannter und auch richtiger Name - Einhandwinkelschleifer) nicht umgehen könnte - zugucken würd´ ich nur mal der Interesse und Neugierde halber .
Einfach mit der Kamera an stehenden Artikeln vorbeilaufen und Absichten erklären - hmm, schön, aber nicht ganz meine Sache. Ich seh lieber was von der Arbeit, während sie gemacht wird .

Wäre schön gewesen, ist evtl. ´ne konstruktive Kritik für´n nächsten Beitrag. Grüße nach Österreich, Andreas.


----------



## Andre 69 (22. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Roland 
Wieder ein interessantes Projekt !
Bin gespannt , mach mal !


troll20 schrieb:


> Z.B. wie willst du das austrocknen des Holzes vom Fass verhindern?


So wie ich es verstanden hab , soll hier ein beheizbarer Rieselfilter entstehen ? Ergo , sollte hierbei doch mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit zu rechnen sein , oder ? Da trocknet das Fass doch nicht ! 
Und ja Rene , Ick bin älter geworden !


----------



## Roland O. (22. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Andreas,

konstruktive Kritik ist immer erwünscht, dafür sage ich auch gleich mal danke! Werde mich in dieser Hinsicht noch weiterentwickeln müssen, bin da selber immer noch am Lernen. Ist alles gar nicht so einfach mit der Filmerei, vor allem wenn man Selber ins Bild rückt. Wie dir wahrscheinlich aufgefallen ist, gibt es bis dato glaube ich nur 3 oder 4 Situtationen bei denen man mich sieht. 
Arbeitsvorgänge zu filmen ist auch nicht ganz so einfach - dafür gibt es 2 Gründe: 

die Lärm- und Schmutzentwicklung: eine teure Kamera in der Nähe eines Einhandwinkelschleifers oder anderer schnelldrehender Maschinen ist so eine Sache, abgesehen davon dass man außer lautem Rauschen nichts mehr hört oder versteht.
Videos werden schnell zu Lange von der Zeit her - ich habe festgestellt dass die Meisten max. 3-4min ein Video anschauen, dass ist schon so ziemlich das Höchste der Gefühle. Einzelne Arbeitsvorgänge zu filmen ziehen schnell ein Video extrem in die Länge
Aber ich werde mir den Gedanken trotzdem merken, und in künftigen Videos berücksichtigen. Vielleicht lässt sich ein guter Kompromiss finden - bei den Holzteichofenvideos wird dies jedoch nicht mehr der Fall sein - da sind die meisten Videos schon im Kasten! 

Vielleicht findest du trotzdem noch die Zeit und eventuell Gefallen daran, ab und zu reinzuschauen - wie gesagt, konstruktive Kritik erwünscht!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (25. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,

in Teil 3 gibt es nicht wirklich viel Neues - lediglich einen Tipp bezüglich zerlegen/bearbeiten vom Faß:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoDFkj1h-Hw_


lg
Roland


----------



## andreas w. (26. Sep. 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> konstruktive Kritik ist immer erwünscht, dafür sage ich auch gleich mal danke! Werde mich in dieser Hinsicht noch weiterentwickeln müssen, bin da selber immer noch am Lernen. Ist alles gar nicht so einfach mit der Filmerei, vor allem wenn man Selber ins Bild rückt. Wie dir wahrscheinlich aufgefallen ist, gibt es bis dato glaube ich nur 3 oder 4 Situtationen bei denen man mich sieht.
> Arbeitsvorgänge zu filmen ist auch nicht ganz so einfach - dafür gibt es 2 Gründe:
> ...



 Ei sicherlich schau ich ab und zu mal rein und es ist logisch, daß keiner eine halbe Stunde beim Schleifen zuguckt . Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit mal eine zweite Person kurzfristig zum kamerahalten zu verdonnern . Nur für eine kurze Zeit, daß man den Arbeitsschritt erkennen kann - viertel bis halbe Minute. Abstand zum Emissionsherd ist natürlich immer sinnvoll. Danach zum nächsten Abschnitt. So bleibt immer Bewegung im Film und der Lerneffekt ist auch vorhanden.

Das war die Idee, trotzdem danke für den Filmerischen Aufwand, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Roland O. (28. Sep. 2015)

Update zum Projekt Rieselfilter Teichofen!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6gicQpZyQ0_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (2. Okt. 2015)

... weiter gehts!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exwDR1u0AsI_


lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (2. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Wird ja mal wieder ein Cooles Teil was duda bau'st ....

So langsam werd ich ja Angefixt , von so einem Fass am Teich . Würde aber nicht wie du noch einen Ofen da rein bauen sondern das Fass nur als Mini Riesel Filter verwenden mit kleinen Auer-Boxen übereinander .
Mal sehn vielleicht bekomm ich ja was ähnliches für meinen Teich .
Auch wenn er nur klein werden würde , schaden kann's ja nicht .......


----------



## Patrick K (2. Okt. 2015)

Mmmmh ich hab ja noch so zwei olle Fässer rumstehen , ich schau mal was Roland und Michael so basteln.......

Salve Obs


----------



## Roland O. (5. Okt. 2015)

Part 6:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ebJvfZO0Z8_


lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (5. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Da bin ich aber Gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen wenn das erste der Ofen angefeuert wird .
Mal sehn was da deine Folie macht . An manchen Stellen ist das ganz schön eng .
Ich hätt den Kunstsoff auch Geklebt undo nicht Geschraubt , aber OK , viele Wege führen nach Rom .


----------



## Roland O. (12. Okt. 2015)

Erstinstallation von meinem Teichofen:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXgBiCPOG70_


lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (12. Okt. 2015)

Ein gefällt mir ist ja eigentlich blöd, wenn man an das Missgeschick denkt .......
Ich hoffe die Rep. war erfolgreich, nicht das du im Winter noch mit Wasserverlusten zu kämpfen hast.
Und drück dir die Daumen das auch dein schickes Fass ordentlich wärme bringt bzw im Teich hält


----------



## PeterW (12. Okt. 2015)

@troll20 
Hi Rene,

hast du ja eigentlich recht, denkt man ja manchmal gar nicht weiter nach....

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Roland O. (12. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke für eure Anteilnahme - soviel kann ich schon mal sagen, das Loch habe ich in den Griff bekommen und dürfte dicht sein!
Werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Video dazu drehen, wie man so ein Problem lösen kann. Ist im Prinzip ganz einfach, aber manchmal
hat man keine Nerven dazu oder es fehlt einem einfach der Plan!

lg
Roland


----------



## Michael H (13. Okt. 2015)

Hallo

Die Tonne find ich Klasse zum Heizen , aber unter einem Rieselfilter versteh ich was anderes . 
In meinen Augen ist das eine Beheitzbare Biotonne für den Winter , die wahrscheinlich auch ihre Dienste Gut Verrichtet .
Wie hälst du bei der Tonne die Temperatur konstant..?
Nicht das da plötzlich 30 Grad oder mehr in den Teich zurück laufen .....


----------



## samorai (13. Okt. 2015)

Wenn ich so etwas sehe, dann kann es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit sein, wann der erste Teich mit Fussboden- Heizung kommt?
Ist mir jetzt mal so durch den Kopf geschossen. Das soll jetzt auch kein Manko gegen Roland sein.
Deine Videos + Idee´n schaue / lese ich sehr gerne mit, man lernt bei dem Thema Teich eigentlich nie so richtig aus.
Dazu hab ich dann auch ne Frage: Gibt es dann ein sehr tief gelegtes "Einleitsystem"?
Weil Wärme steigt bekanntlich nach oben. Oder hoffst Du auf den natürlichen Wasseraustausch der Schichten? Nach dem "Motto", was im Sommer geht, geht im Winter auch?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Roland O. (13. Okt. 2015)

Also ein paar Antworten zu euren Fragen:

1. im Winter ist es eine beheizbare Biotonne mit aufgestautem Wasser, im Sommer wird das Wasser abgelassen und der gleiche Filter als Rieselfilter betrieben - so meine Überlegung!
2. Bei ca. 10.000l/h Durchfluss kannst du das Metall zum schmelzen bringen - aber der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Ein- und Auslaufwasser ist nur gering. Dafür aber eine ganze Menge. Ich werde versuchen das ganze mal zu messen, wenn mein Ofen ordentlich läuft!
3. Einen Teich mit Fußbodenheizung gibt es im Koisektor schon lange - das wäre jetzt nicht wirklich was neues 
4. Da unser Filter auch im Winter weiterläuft, gibt es keine Temperaturschichtung im Teich. Diese Temperaturschichtung ist gerade bei Koiteichen eher ein Märchen - denn wenn ein paar große Koi mit ihren Schwanzflossen schlagen, wird schon eine gewisse Menge Wasser verwirbelt. Das ganze dann multipliziert mit 30 Stück wälzen die Koi nur durch ihre Schwimmbewegungen einen Großteil des Wasser schon um - bezogen jetzt auf die Temperaturschichten. Wird der Filter im Winter ganz abgestellt sieht es ein wenig anders aus, da legen sich viele Koi ab einer gewissen Temperatur am Teichgrund ab, aber dies ist bei mir nicht der Fall! Denke ich werde aber in der nächsten Zeit sowieso ein Video zum Thema Winter drehen, und auf dieses Thema speziell eingehen.

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (15. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

einige von Euch haben es ja schon kommen sehen - das Holzofenprojekt scheint zu scheitern!
Näheres dazu in meinem Video:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlzAw6pC7BE_


Wer mich allerdings kennt, der weiß dass ich nicht einfach aufgebe. 

lg
Roland


----------



## mitch (15. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Roland,

mach doch um die Ofentür eine größere Blechblende/Rand (5cm?) , dann wird die Hitze von der Tür erst ans Wasser abgegeben und die Dichtung sollte ned verbrennen.


----------



## Roland O. (15. Okt. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> mach doch um die Ofentür eine größere Blechblende/Rand (5cm?) , dann wird die Hitze von der Tür erst ans Wasser abgegeben und die Dichtung sollte ned verbrennen.


likelike
Hallo mitch, genau das ist in diesen Tagen geschehen. Habe heut meinen Ofen wieder eingebaut - muss jetzt ein paar Tage trocknen, ehe ein Neustart ansteht!

lg
Roland


----------



## PeterW (15. Okt. 2015)

Hi Roland,
wenn alle Stricke reiste gibt es ja auch noch Hochtemperatursilikon
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Roland O. (15. Okt. 2015)

Ja, das stimmt Peter - hab ich auch schon zu Hause.
Hab da aber immer ein wenig Bauchweh bei Produkten die im Wasser verwendet werden, und eigentlich nicht für den Teich/Aquarien gemacht sind. Vor allem weiß ich nicht, ob diese Silikone etwas toxisches ans Wasser abgeben. Und es wäre mehr als fatal, wenn zwar der Ofen dicht wird, aber dafür die Fische Schaden nehmen!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

danke erstmals für die vielen Zuschriften und Antworten!
Mir war es am wichtigsten, die Dichtfläche so gut es geht thermisch zu entkoppeln - soll heißen, die Dichtmasse sollte keinen hohen Temperaturen mehr ausgesetzt werden. Dann kann man auch gut mit normalen Dichtungsmassen aus dem Teichbau arbeiten. Wie meine Lösung des Problems aussieht, zeige ich im Video!

Ob es wohl klappt? Das wird sich zeigen!!!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDTqzyONRgI_


lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (27. Okt. 2015)

Versuch Nr.2,

der Ofen ist wieder eingebaut und wird aufs erneute getestet:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYCrQAiCZJ8_


Aktuell bastle ich noch an einem Wärmetauscher fürs Ofenrohr, mal schauen ob das noch ein wenig die Leistung steigern kann!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (30. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,

Einge haben in der Kommentarfunktion auf Youtube bezüglich Rauchentwicklung gefragt, und gerade im städtischen Bereich ist das sicher ein Thema. Hierzu ein kurzes Video vom Anheizen meines Teichofens!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH4ZzrpMQUY_


lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (30. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Roland!
Wenn Du noch mehr Energie sprich Wärme aus deinen Ofen raus holen möchtest, empfehle ich dir die Heizspirale an einem Stück waagerechtem Rohr gleich hinter dem Ofen anzuschließen.Oder eine Drosselklappe einbauen.
Ich bin noch mit Ofenheizung groß geworden. Die größeren Öfen waren meißt rechteckig, die Feuerstelle war am weitesten weg vom Schornstein, im Ofen ging das Abzugsrohr dann einen guten Meter waagerecht durch den Ofen und heizte mit.
So wie es jetzt ist strömen die Heißen Abgase etwas zu schnell an der Spirale vorbei.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Roland O. (30. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Ron,
danke für den Tip. Heizspirale nach dem Ofen geht definitiv nicht mehr - Drosselklappe schon eher.

lg
Roland


----------



## juerg_we (31. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Roland,
toll was du da alles zauberst,ich hätte da noch ein paar fragen
aus was für einem material ist den der brenneinsatz???
hast du keine probleme im brenneinsatz mit "schwitzwasser" weil im "normalen " holzofen wird ja eine minimale rücklauftemperatur von
50 grad(ca) empfohlen,wird die dramatisch unterschritten gib es schwefelhaltiges schwitzwasser das den ofen duchrosten lässt
wie ist denn der temperaturunterschied zwischen ein und ausgang,wieviel grad strebst du denn im winter für den teich an??
aber tolles projekt
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Roland O. (31. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,

der Ofen selber ist aus Edelstahl. Schwitzwasser gibt es im Ofen auch, hält sich aber in Grenzen. Bei den ersten Feuerungen kommt es verstärkt zu diesem Schwitzwasser, wird aber jetzt mit jedem mal einheizen besser. 
Konkrete Daten zu Ein- und Auslauftemperatur werde ich noch nachreichen, möchte da ein eigenes Video dazu drehen. Dazu brauche ich aber a) Zeit und b) noch konkretes Brennmaterial, also Briketts wo der Heizwert bekannt ist.
Im Winter strebe ich einen Temperaturbereich von 4-8°C an, in diesem Bereich will ich mich bewegen! Idealerweise so um 6°C, kommt aber auch auf den Winter an.
Im Moment habe ich um die 14°C im Teich, mal schauen wie lange ich diese Temperatur halten kann!

lg
Roland


----------



## juerg_we (31. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Roland ,
ok edelstahl das ist sehr gut ,hast du im kamin einen wirbulator???
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Roland O. (31. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,
was bitte ist ein Wirbulator?

lg
Roland


----------



## Patrick K (31. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Roland

Das ist sowas wie ein Ozon - inline-  Mischer

salve Obs


----------



## Roland O. (31. Okt. 2015)

Hab´s schon gegoogelt - Sachen gibt´s 
Ozonmischer kenn ich ja zu gut, was mir bei einem derartigen Einbau im Kamin Sorgen macht, verrußt das nicht? Wie kann man so etwas reinigen, ohne immer den ganzen Kamin abbauen zu müssen? Oder reinigt sich so ein Teil von selber bei genug Hitze?

Fragen über Fragen - aber die Idee ist wirklich interessant, vor allem weil ich so ein Teil auch problemlos in meinen Kamin stellen könnte.
Kann man so etwas mit einer Schraube auch machen?

lg
Roland


----------



## juerg_we (31. Okt. 2015)

Hallo roland,
logisch kannst du das auch mit einer schraube machen,da hast du auch den vorteil dass das dann wie ein zugbegrenzer wirkt,aber einfach einen blechstreifen 
nehmen und den dann zu einer schnecke drehen(so 8-10 windungen auf den meter),somit wird der querschnitt vom kamin nicht verkleinert,ziehl ist dass die abgase an die wand "gewirbelt "werden,den kannst du dann einfach von oben in den kamin stellen,und wieder rausholen zum putzen(ca 1 cm kleiner im durchmesser wi der kamin)
und somit der kamin heisser wird,weil du ja dort noch einen wärmetauscher hast,die abgase die oben aus dem kamin kommen sollten nicht mehr als 100grad haben,
alles darüber geht auf den wirkungsgrad  der feuerstätte,alles darunter gibt es kondenswasser und der kamin "versottet"das ist schwitzwasser mit russ,
in sachen heizung habe ich schon mit versuchen (alles auf holzbasis,jetzt mit pellets)meinen "docktor" gemacht,weil auch da ist mein ziel ist , mein haus mit wenig pellets
warm zu halten.
von einem arbeitskolegen kam mal der spruch"er hat seinen holzofen so lange geheizt bis das ofenrohr geglüht hat(heizungsofen wassergekühlt)" da fragte ich mich wie der wirkungsgrad gewesen sein soll wenn das ofenrohr 600grad heiss war.da geht alles den schornstein raus.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Roland O. (31. Okt. 2015)

Danke Jürgen,

werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, klingt auf alle Fälle sehr interessant!
Glühende Kaminrohre bei solchen Öfen habe ich auch schon gesehen, manche meinen das wäre so toll - bringt aber außer hohen Heizmaterialverbrauch nichts wie du schreibst!

lg
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (18. Nov. 2015)

Hallo @All,

endlich konnte ich an einem bewölkten Tag meine Leistungsmessung des Teichofens durchführen.
Es ist eine sehr primitive Art und Weise um herauszufinden, welche Leistung der Ofen tatsächlich bringt - aber für mich eine der am leichtesten nachvollziehbaren.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4FcBI-T7Ig_


lg
Roland


----------



## troll20 (18. Nov. 2015)

Ein gefällt mir ist da fast zu wenig 
Bin gespannt, wie lange du heizen musst wenn die Außentemp. wesentlich niedriger wird.


----------



## Roland O. (19. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Rene,

rein von der Physik her sollte sich nicht viel ändern - Problem ist dann eher das stärkere abkühlen des Wassers durch geringere Umgebungstemperaturen. Da mein Teich nicht isoliert ist, heize ich die Umgebung ja auch mit! Aber wie schon oft erwähnt, geht es mir in erster Linie darum, die 4-6°C Marke nicht zu unterschreiten!

lg
Roland


----------



## Küstensegler (19. Nov. 2015)

Auch wenn ihr mich jetzt verprügelt.

Ich finde es nicht so gut fossile Stoffe zu verbrennen, damit ein Teich beheizt wird.
Die Fische sollte es bei deiner Teichtiefe und Abdeckung sicherlich auch ohne Heizung gut über den Winter schaffen.
Gut nun kann man natürlich sagen: Wer ... werfe den ersten Stein.
Auch hier bin hier sicherlich nicht bis ins Letzte konsequent.
Wenn du es schaffst, das mit regenerativen Energien zu machen (Solar, Wind, Abwärme,...) dann hast du wie bei vielene deiner
"Basteleinen" meinen uneingeschränkten Respekt.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Roland O. (19. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Carlo,

versteh dich voll und ganz und bin da auch Großteils bei dir.
Daher verbrenne ich auch keine fossilen Stoffe, sondern nachwachsende Rohstoffe - wie Holz, Pflanzen, ...! Holz ist CO2 neutral, von daher sehe ich es auch nicht als Umweltverschmutzung. Aber ich gebe dir Recht - wenn man das weltweite Elend vieler Menschen anschaut, dann ist es "pervers" dass wir unsere Teiche heizen. Es ist aber auch "pervers" das die meisten von uns ihre Fahrzeuge in schönen Garagen stehen haben, während Millionen Menschen ohne Obdach sind. Ich denke diese Liste lässt sich noch endlos erweitern, sei es die Verschwendung von Nahrung, die Verschwendung von Energie, die Umweltverschmutzung durch Fahrzeuge, wir füttern Haustiere während Millionen Kinder Hunger leiden, ...
Unterm Strich muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden, wie weit man bei einem Hobby geht!

Wie du wahrscheinlich mitbekommen hast, arbeite ich auch gerade an einer solaren Lösung. Das Problem am Solar ist, dass wenn man es am dringendsten benötigt - Winter bei starken Minusgraden - diese Form der Wärmeenergie in den seltensten Fällen zur Verfügung steht.
Sicher kann man sagen, 1000ende Koi überleben auch ohne Heizung - aber es sterben auch 1000ende Koi jährlich an zu geringen Wassertemperaturen. Neben dem finanziellen Verlust habe ich unsere Koi auch liebgewonnen, und betrachte sie mehr als Haustier als Fisch. Daher will ich auch sichergehen dass man im Winter die nötigen Vorkehrungen geschaffen hat, um das Überleben der Koi sicherzustellen!

Aber wie schon gesagt, ich finde es voll O.K. auch manches kritisch zu hinterfragen - heute wird sowieso viel zu schnell/leicht alles hingenommen wie es ist!

lg
Roland


----------



## Patrick K (19. Nov. 2015)

Roland O. schrieb:


> ich finde es voll O.K. auch manches kritisch zu hinterfragen



"manches"
Heut zu Tage , sollte man alles kritisch hinterfragen

Holz ist der beste Heiz/ Brennstoff den es gibt , ich würde jeden Neubau zusätzlich mit einem Holzbomber versehen , wegen mir auch per Gesetz.

salve Obs


----------



## Küstensegler (19. Nov. 2015)

Wir heizen unser Haus ausschließlich mit Holz.
Mit der Gas-Brennwertheizung erzeugen wir nur Warmwasser.
Nur im Winter wenns mal richtig übel kalt wird und unser großer Kaminofen nicht die letzte Ecke im Haus erreicht wir mal für zwei Stunden die Heizung zugeschaltet.
Dafür gehts es dann jährlich in den Wald und da wird einem dann auch richtig warm.
Wie gesagt wenn man richtig mit Holz heizt, wird einem mindestens dreimal warm.
Einmal Im Wald beim schlagen, dann Zuhause beim spalten und zum Schluss vorm Ofen.

@Roland O.
Ok, dass mit den Fischen als Haustier hab ich als Katzenbesitzer und -liebhaber so nicht gesehen. Kann es unter diesem Aspekt
aber verstehen. Die lieben Viecher wollen eben "bepöschert" werden.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Nov. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Holz ist der beste Heiz/ Brennstoff den es gibt , ich würde jeden Neubau zusätzlich mit einem Holzbomber versehen


Lieber nicht. Unsere Vorfahren haben die germanischen Wälder verheizt.... Waldgebiet Lüneburg zum Salzkochen...jetzt nennt man das entstandene Ödland verschönern Lüneburger Heide. Ist nix anderes als ein ehemaliges Waldgebiet, wo die Bodenkrume runter geweht ist, weil die Menschen den Wald weg gemacht haben.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Nov. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Unsere Vorfahren haben die germanischen Wälder verheizt...



Die Spezies hatten ja auch noch nichts vom aufforsten gehört , ausserdem ist es ein Unterschied ob ich ein Isoliertes Haus heize oder ein Kessel aufheize zum Salzkochen

salve Obs


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Die Spezies hatten ja auch noch nichts vom aufforsten gehört


Und das bis heute, darum werden da jetzt immer kleine Bäumchen raus geruppt, sonst könnte sich die "geschützte Heide" noch in einen Wald verwandeln


----------



## Patrick K (22. Nov. 2015)

Bei uns (im Pfälzerwald) wird max. so viel gefällt wie in einem Jahr nachwächst  und das ist eine Menge .....

Salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Nov. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Bei uns (im Pfälzerwald) wird max. so viel gefällt wie in einem Jahr nachwächst und das ist eine Menge .....
> 
> Salve Patrick


Es reicht aber nicht um 80 Mil Deutsche den Popo warm zu halten und noch ein paar Betten und Schränke zu bauen.

Egal habe selbst einen Kamin und wollte zum Ausdruck bringen das es die Mischung macht.


Patrick K schrieb:


> ich würde jeden Neubau zusätzlich mit einem Holzbomber versehen , *wegen mir auch per Geset*z


Wollte nur meine Meinung zu gesetzlichen Verordnungen rüber bringen, welche zumeist ohne Sinn gefordert werden. Ja, ist mir klar das Patrick das nicht so radikal gemeint hat....gibt aber genügend Beispiele wo so was richtig nach hinten los gegangen ist.

Denkmalschutz, da kommt ein Amtsschimmel vorbei galoppiert und klebt einen Bappen auf ein altes Fachwerkhaus....Danach kann man nicht mehr einfach was umbauen. Die Beihilfen sind aber so gering das es nicht lohnt noch was dran zu machen. Im besten Fall wird die Hütte noch ein wenig erhalten. Zumeist ist es aber soweit das irgend wann der Bauzaun um das Haus aufgestellt wird, die ersten Dachpfannen nimmt der Wind mit und das schöne Denkmal wird für die nächsten 20-30 Jahre die Heimat von Würmern und Käfern bis nix schützenswertes mehr da steht.

Gesetz zum Schutz von Buschknicken zum Beispiel, sorgt dafür das kein Landwirt mehr in unwirtschaftlichen Ecken die Büsche stehen lässt. Könnte sich ja was schützenswertes entwickeln. Wo dann irgend ein Amtsschimmel über das eigene Land bestimmen möchte.

Neuste EU Ding ist das Grünland wenn es 5 Jahre nicht umgebrochen wird seinen Status als Ackerland verliert und nur noch als Grünland gilt und nicht mehr umgebrochen werden darf. Bei einem Preisunterschied von 30.000 Euro pro Hektar wird jetzt jedes nur mögliche Grünland umgebrochen....Danke für die Natur und Danke für den Schutz des Grundwasser. In einigen Regionen wird das Grundwasser einige an Nitraten ab gekommen nur weil das Land umgebrochen werden muss.
Ohne Düngung nur weil es Umgebrocher wird. Wieso steht im nächsten Link

http://www.tzw.de/de/abteilungen/grundwasser_boden/grundwasservertraegliche_umnut-90/

Viele Wasserverbände hatten mit den Landwirten abkommen das Flächen in der Grundwassergewinnung als Grünland betrieben werden und das Mindereinnahme ausgeglichen werden. Das ganze schon seid vielen, vielen Jahren. In den Gebieten hat sich Natur gebildet.....

Peng EU Verordnung und nun werden die Landwirte das Land umdrehen. Klar der erste Gedanke war die Natur zu fördern und mehr Grünlandflächen zu schaffen. Ist voll in die Hose gegangen, da jetzt bestehende Grünlandflächen umgebrochern werden müssen, wenn man keinen Wertverlust am Land erleiden möchte und weiterhin kann man nicht davon ausgehen das sich in vier Jahren wieder was ordentliches Entwickelt.


Egal. Von oben ein Gesetz und bloß nicht wieder zurückrudern.


----------

